# Paying IVTM



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm due to pay this in May but for some reason no-one in Estepona has received the usual payment reminder in the post.
So I went onto the PRP Malaga site looking for a form I'm told I can download and take to the bank with the relevant fee but couldn't find anything resembling the form I need.
Can anyone please help?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am assuming this is the Spanish equivalent of road tax? If so, the reminders were not sent out on time - they were forgotten. So the date for payment has been moved back to either 16th June or 23rd June depending on which part of the Spanish system you listen to. Nevertheless, you may pay this tax at any time so you don't have to wait until the extension date, but you also won't be fined for non payment as it has been put back.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

This must be a localised issue as we've already paid ours.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine gets paid in May. Check with your ayuntamiento, it is they who issue the bill. Don't dely, they probably have interest accruing!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info....I'm told there is a form you can download to take to your bank, can't trace it..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Found it!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here you can just give them the reg number in t/H & they print it out.


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

This has to be localised - in our area in Jaén ours has been paid....we had our bill in the post very early April...to be paid by end of May latest....similar to our IBI bills...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is localised but nobody from Marbella to Almuñecara has received it yet.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Found it!!


Where did you find it because I can't find it either!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quaint customs you have in the Iberian part of Spain, ours is paid automatically.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes you can do it by direct debit but there have been many cases where you pay by db and it isn't properly recorded so you are effectively driving around without tax and no paperwork to prove you've paid, so many people here do it the other way...


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

This is why we pay cash at the bank and get a receipt - similar to doing our IBI. At least we know all have been paid. 

Do not trust DD as there have been many cases of the DD not being properly recorded and has been said above, one can easily find themselves driving around without the local road tax being paid and not having any paperwork.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here our road tax is paid anytime from the 1st monday in March until end of April. The 'voluntary' period. Direct debits are taken at the last week of this period. All I do is check the bank account, click on the payment & press 'print' & I have a detailed receipt for the road tax which you are meant to be carrying anyway. I do the same for the insurance when that gets paid. None of my insurance companies have ever taken the premium before the date of renewal anyway. It used to be 2 weeks after with Liberty ! 
Anyway the GC aren't interested in road tax as it is a civil offence, just like the UK. long as you have itv & insurance there's no problem normally.
Additionally our town hall supplies a detailed receipt for each & every direct debit stating what it is for , when it started from , etc;


----------

